# 300 win mag



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I am in the market of buying a new rifle for just the heck of it. I have decided on the 300 win mag caliber, more for a longer distant high power rifle. I think I have narrowed my search down to either the browning with the dura touch stock or a Howa. Let's hear what everyone thinks about these two guns or if they suggest any other makes or calibers.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I should be getting my new Kimber Montana in 300 win mag this month. Love the caliber, it can take anything in North America. I think the Kimber is a better rifle, but a totally different price class.

300 wsm is popular right now, but I don't know that the wsm's have staying power. In 20 years I know I can find 300 win mag ammo, 300 wsm I don't know.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes I do like the kimber line of rifles but not too sure about the price.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Winchester you might be interested in.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... arch=model 70 winchester 300

I'll even throw in my reloading dies and whatever brass and ammo I have.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If you're looking at Howa, then you might as well look at the Weatherby Vanguard line as well since they are the same rifle but different name.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> If you're looking at Howa, then you might as well look at the Weatherby Vanguard line as well since they are the same rifle but different name.


Lisa and I have several Howa's/Vanguards and they're great rifles for the price. Look into the Savages too. I don't own one but I'll bet, for the money, they're a good deal.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't have a xbolt in the 300 mag but I do have one in 7mm. I love it, love the feel of the dura touch stock, out of the box I shot sub 1" groups. I put a Vortex viper 6.5 x 20 x 50 scope on it and it is a shooter.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

May I suggest to have a look on ballistics of 6.5-284 ? Savage makes rifles in this caliber. Recoil is much easier on you shoulder, and energy/speed are very close at long range.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Love the 300 Win mag! 

What is your price range?

Remington 700's are a nice gun for a nice value.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am also looking to get a 300 as well i like the howa i have one in the 243 but i havent really looked into to many of them just yet let us know what you get and how you like it i may be looking to getting one soon for this years elk hunt and scratch the 270 for this year


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife got me a Vanguard 300 for Christmas. It shot pretty good out of the box at around an inch with most loads. For fun, I replaced the tupperware stock with a fitted glassed laminate from Boyds and a new trigger. Now it shoots in the high sub MOA range with almost anything that I load in it. Great cartridge, but plan on taking alot of practice and disipline to be able to shoot it really well. I don't care what the tough guys say, this round kicks hard period. Worth it though if you want big wampum on the recieving end at longer ranges. The Vanguard is great for the money. So are many of the Savages. I would avoid the lowest end though.----------SS


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I did it, I broke down today and bought the browning in the dura touch stock. Did not dare wait any longer, I was afraid all the 300's would be gone soon. Now I just need to mount one of my scopes on and I will be ready to shoot.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good for you man, I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come. I picked mine up 2 years ago to replace my aging 30-06 and I love it. Took my buck at 324yards last year and pretty much held right where I hit him. I went with the Thompson Prohunter for the versatility.


----------

